# Very variable shots



## SockToy (Mar 21, 2013)

So, thanks to Coffeechap, we have a silvia, a bundle of little illy espresso cups, and a Super Jolly. I'm using Monmouth coffee espresso beans at the moment, the stock silvia basket, and a decent flat 58mm tamper.

I'm grinding about 16-17gm coffee each time, and the pour duration & quantity seems very variable. I'm grinding direct into the basket, using finger to level out, then tamping with a straight down press, and slight twist while I lift. Trying to get the pour to 25-27 secs from flip on, to finish each time.

I'm also 'temp surfing' by letting the water come to temperature, draining water to heat the cups, then waiting till its ready again (light change), and immediately pulling the shots.

How much, by weight, should I be expecting to get to start out? As we're new to this Im looking for some 'should be decent' guidance to beans in->coffee out for that duration, which I can then start tweaking the grind around to taste the differences.

Have a bottomless portafilter and 18gm VST basket en route, but really, not sure how much that'll help...

Ta,

Matt


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

1g can make a huge difference in the final shot. I would make sure you weigh out accurately to the nearest 0.1g of coffee before grinding. For 16g in I would aim for about 26g out as a starting point in about 25-30secs. Then taste and adjust grind to try different times e.g. 25 secs then 30 secs. If you don't like the results then adjust ratio and aim for more/less output from the same input. I call this dialling in your tastes as we are all different you need to find out what you like to begin with.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I think your temp surfing also may be a little off, If you are waiting for the light to go out then pulling a shot immediately the water will not be at the correct temperature, what you need to do, with a fully warmed up machine, is to wait till the light goes out, with a timer wait 30 seconds exactly then purge the grouphead by turning on the brew switch for a few seconds, steam should appear, if not your machine is not hot enough! Then pull your shot into a pre-heated cup


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry.. even better than that check out the thread "Rancilio owners help" on the Rancilio section of the forum, all will be revealed! Some good links on the Silvia etc


----------

